# tire pressures



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

What tire pressures do you guys use in your stock tires on the street? I know that the max pressure is 44 psi, but it's not recommended to use the max psi.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

PhantomGTO said:


> What tire pressures do you guys use in your stock tires on the street? I know that the max pressure is 44 psi, but it's not recommended to use the max psi.



38 all around, 110 mile roundtrip all highway.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I have tryed 35 / 34 / 33 / 32 around each for a week on my extreme commutes. The lower pressures were great for cornering but the ride was progressively less forgiving on eatup roads. With gas price pressure and more high speed driving than stop/go I have gone with 35 around.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

40 lbs.


----------



## sodapop (Jun 19, 2005)

door jam says 30


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, for optimal all around driving, the goat is recommended to be set at 30 psi... but you just need to consider whether you'll be doing more city or highway driving.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

sodapop said:


> door jam says 30



my says 35....hmmm, maybe the '05's are different?


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

I would run at 32 its a nice medium for our cars. :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

18 on the rear D/R's to get hooked  32 for driving around town :cheers


----------

